# What kind of Yeast



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got a great buy on canned peas and decided to make Pea-Pee. What kind of yeast would you use?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Just got a great buy on canned peas and decided to make Pea-Pee. What kind of yeast would you use?



 or you could make:

Yeast Free Split Pea Soup Recipe
Yeast Free Split Pea Soup Recipe from the diabetic recipe collection at InformationAboutDiabetes.com

Ingredients: 
1 tbsp olive oil
1 onion, chopped
1 cl fresh garlic, minced, =or=-
1 tsp bottled garlic:
1 tsp ground cumin
2 cup uncooked split peas
2 quarts water
2 carrots, sliced
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 unpeeled potato, diced
1 salt & pepper to taste


Preparation: 
Heat oil in a large soup pot. Add onion, garlic, cumin. Saute 1 minute.
Add peas, and stir until coated. Add water, bring to a boil, reduce heat.
Cover, and simmer 1 hour. Add remaining ingredients, and continue cooking
20-30 minutes, or until vegetables are tender. This soup really thickens
overnight in the refrigerator. The taste is enhanced as well

*Sorry it's the best I could come up with.*


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Best jokes are the one I laugh at when no one else does
+


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2011)

You can call it poo-pee pea-pee.....


----------

